# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Robotics Rental Program, Robot-as-a-Service (RaaS), Robotic Assistance Devices, LLC (RAD), Laguna Hills, California, USA

## Airicist

Provider - Robotic Assistance Devices, LLC

Home page - roboticassistancedevices.com/rental-program

----------


## Airicist

RAD security intro
August 18, 2017

----------

